# rebuilding old dell dimension



## tvc2000 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm installing a new hard drive in my older dell dimension 4600 computer. All components are original to the system except the hard drive. The old hard drive failed and is the reason for the new HD. Computer boots up properly with power to the monitor. no issues there.
Only issue is that the monitor says its in power save mode. press any key to continue. This is white text on a plain black background. I've tried unplugging all power cords, removing and reinstalling the memory but still getting the same message.
the new hard drive is a Western Digital Caviar SE EIDE 130 GB hard drive.

Any help would be appreciated.

Latest...
I connected the computer to a different monitor and found it was giving the same but different message. This message also said that it was not receiving a signal. 

What do i do next?


----------



## thrash50 (Jan 31, 2008)

Try going to dell and downloading graphics driver for your mother board


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Without any hard disk connected, you should be able to access the BIOS and see it on the screen. If that doesn't happen, you need to resolve the hardware error. Windows drivers aren't going to make a difference if you don't get a display, because you should get the default VGA resolution if you don't have the drivers. Reseat the video card to start...


----------

